# Paintings



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Just found these lovely paintings made by Henk van der Veer; Henk never sailed in his live, but most of his family did and started to paint about 20 yrs ago.Specialy ships from the 50's got his attention, he has painted the Nieuw Amsterdam and Willem Ruys, and his paintings were used in books,[Zes maal Rotterdam, history of HAL] a few weeks ago he had his own exposition, where some 11 works were shown.His paintings are all on linen and oil-painted, for more info of his paintings, you can write me a p.m.and I will pass you directly to Henk; they aren't for sale yet,but will be next year about 25-30 paintings; don't know nothing about his prizes and for the good order I'm not involved in this.Anyway I like them, how about you?
Here the Q.E.II painted when leaving Rotterdam in the 90's, the Euromast was painted pink in that time.More to come.


----------



## adrian1956 (Aug 28, 2005)

Very good painting

Adrian


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Here the Noordam early '50's:


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Here a scene at the Maashaven, same period early '50's


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Here the Laurenskerk:


----------



## adrian1956 (Aug 28, 2005)

All very good paintings
Adrian


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

Excellent paintings Ruud. Excellent!! I especially like the one at Maashaven. The lovely 'old' ship,........beautiful counter stern. How dignified, if that word can be applied to a ship.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Adrian,

That's just what I find as well, and after all, he isn't a "pro" but could be one, I can't consider myself as being an "ART CRITICASTER" but I do like them.(Applause)


----------



## Adrie (Oct 2, 2005)

Hoi Ruud, Mooi Man.
Het heeft even geduurd ,maar ik ben er. 
Wat een prachtige schilderijen he?
Gr. Adrie


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Adrie said:


> Hoi Ruud, Mooi Man.
> Het heeft even geduurd ,maar ik ben er.
> Wat een prachtige schilderijen he?
> Gr. Adrie


Ahoy Adrie,
Ja mooi he?

In English:
Sorry for this intermezzo, but the lady[yes it's a lady], is over 70 yrs., and don't speaks or writes any other language, than her own, and that's Dutch[More Rotterdams] and she and her husband love to see ships, especially ships from the past, so she found those paintings beautiful.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Ahoy Adrie, Welcome to the ships/sea site most of us are ex sailors spread around the world. (Ruud perhaps you could translate)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

R58484956 said:


> Ahoy Adrie, Welcome to the ships/sea site most of us are ex sailors spread around the world. (Ruud perhaps you could translate)


Ahoy,
Yep I will,

In Dutch:
Ahoy Adrie,
Welkom op de schepen/zee[ShipsNostalgia] site, de meeste van ons zijn ex zeelieden, verspreid over de gehele wereld[Ruud misschien wil jij dit vertalen]
So I did(*))
Ps.By the way;I know she likes time by time a good "Scotch"(Pint)


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Hallo Adrie. 
Welkom en ik hoop dat je er veel plezier aan zult beleven.
Ik kom oorspronkelijk ook uit de maasstad en daar liggen altijd veel schepen, dus zul je je nooit vervelen aan het water.
Jan

sorry friends, had to welcome the lady in her native language, I did not say anything bad about you , so relax.......


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Jan,

I happen to know, that she spend in earlier days, lot of time, at the waterfront there, and till a few years ago, loved fishing there,she as well, but what a pity, she and her husband, aren't anymore good walkers, getting older like all of us, each day.But she loves to see ships, and lately she went for the first time in her live,on a harbourtour, 'cause she was afraid, but not anymore.


----------



## Harry C (Sep 22, 2005)

Hello Ruud,

Seeing all those nice paintings I wonder whether you have a picture
of a painting of the Volendam. (1940's)

Harry


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Harry,

I will ask the "Master"[Henk] himself, for the moment he has send me only these.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Harry C said:


> Hello Ruud,
> 
> Seeing all those nice paintings I wonder whether you have a picture
> of a painting of the Volendam. (1940's)
> ...


Ahoy Harry,
Here's what the "ARTIST" told me:
In Dutch:
*Hallo Ruud..... Ik heb de Volendam wel geschilderd, *
*maar ik heb er helaas geen kiek van !*
*Op dit schilderij heb ik hem wel op de achtergrond gezet.*
*Ik zal haar zeker in de komende tijd nog schilderen ...!*
*H.G. Henk...!*
In English:
Hello Ruud..... 
I've painted the Volendam, however,but I have there unfortunately none snap of! $ $ On this painting I have, however, put her at the background. Its certain in the near future...I will paint her again. 
Brgds! Henk...!
Here another "beauty" from Henk in original colours:


Ps. Ernest, glad you like these, just helping a bit to push, a "new born Artist"(*))


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Just pushing it up for Adrie(*))


----------



## Adrie (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Ruud ,
Dit laatste bericht begrijp ik niet, maar er staat weer een nieuwe bij J. 
En ik zit inderdaad met een lekkere Whisky
In mijn steenkool Engels,Thanks for the welcome.
Heb ik dat goed gezegd of niet . 
Verbeter me maar.
Gr. Adrie


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Adrie,

Here in English what she wrote:
Hi Ruud, 
This last reported I do not understand, but there is posted a new one at J. 
And indeed I'm sitting here with a nice whisky and in in my coal English, "*Thanks for the welcome".*Have I said that good or not. Improve me if I'm wrong. 
Gr. Adrie.
Ps.Yesterday 22:23 it was posted at that time, hey lady, you should be in bed by now, and not drinking whisky at that time behind that PC at your desk.(*)) 

Ahoy Adrie,
Ik heb het even vertaald wat jij schreef, en inderdaad er staat weer een nieuwe bij van Henk, en jouw "steenkool Engels" was goed, maar ik heb er even bij gezet, dat het toch "bedtijd" zou moeten zijn voor een dame en niet met een whisky nog zo laat achter die computer.(*)) 
Gr.Ruud

Pps. Steenkool=Coal,and as far as I know, we from Holland saying Steenkool Engels for someone who speaks English by bits and peaces, and sure there will be a connection with the "MINERS & DOCKERS" that had there own "Slang" and was quiet difficult to understand.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

I just received a mail from the "ARTIST", and will post it here for you:

_Hello Ruud _
_This one I have still at home...!!!! _
_I like to paint ships, where I've worked on as a docker. _
_It is the m.s. Amstelsluis.From the shipping Rederij Amsterdam of the sister-company Mij. Nederland. _
_It is here 1957. I had experienced the complete construction of this ship. I was also aboard, we ended up in Dordrecht of the yard the Bieschbos on our way to the Gemeente Dok in Rotterdam Maashaven for a short docking ,it's still for the delivery. _
_My Father snapped her then in the Maas port (I send you these snaps, however) but I painted her in this way on the Nieuwe Maas,seen passing the K.R.L.[Koninklijke Rotterdamse Lloyd]buildings. _
_Till the next Henk._

So here she is, first the original taken at home at Henk's place, and than mine a little " tricked"


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Just one more, when she was in dock:


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

And the "MASTER" send me another, this time a very special:

_Here a "special" one from Henk, with a lot of history for him._
_Painted this one,several times, because his father came home with this ship out of WO II in 1946, at that moment[may1945]after a nasty winter'44; everybody thought his Dad, was a victime of war, because they hadn't heard of him, after his engagement for The Allies, and suddenly there he was, loaded with clothes,candy,shoes,food and even ice-skates,so Daddy has never forgot them.At that particular time they realized that the war was finally over, so he will never forget this ship._
_Quiet a story, isn't it?_



And this one enhanched


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

*Nelly*

Ahoy,
Here another beauty from Henk van der Veer, the NELLY later rebuilt as Seven Seas, but he liked her in this way.

Name:Seven Seas 
Built:1940
Call Sign: DLCP
Type: C 3 
"Studentenhotelschip Rotterdam" 
Wharf:"Sun Shipbuilding & Dry Dock Corp. Chester (VS) (185)" 
DWT:11.086
BRT:12.820 
LOA x B xD:149,96x21,18x12,95 
Eng:4x 2TE 7 cil. Busch-Sulzer (520x700) on 1 axle.9.000 rpk 
Speed:17
Launched as MORMACMAIL, cargo liner under the US flag. In 1941,rebuilt as aircraft carrier LONG ISLAND. Rebuilt in 1948, to cargo liner. In 1949, to Panama as NELLY. Rebuilt in 1953,as a cruise ship and renamed in SEVEN SEAS *. in 1955, under German flag, Europe Canada Line[ HALL and KRL]. Dragged on 18 July 1965 fire in machine chamber, to Saint John's and repaired at Halifax. In 1966, to the Netherlands and no more in Lloyds Register, firstly in use as a student hotel ship later as a hotel ship of Verolme at Rozenburg. In 1977 demolished, in Ghent in Belgium.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

*Whale Catcher*

Ahoy,
Here another painting from Henk, it's a whale catcher, rebuilt in 1951 at the wharf "de Hoog" at that moment in old Delfshaven, where Henk has worked as a docker from the beginning till the delivery, was built as corvette, and layed up for a long time.Here his expression:


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Here the Rotterdam, painted as seen in the 70's;


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Here she is again, this time painted by night in front of the HAL building:
The Rotterdam


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Yes once again a new one, this time an old HAL ship the BLIJDENDYK:


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

*Blommersdyk*

Ahoy,
Found this lovely painting from another Dutch artist, Hans Breeman, it's worth to pay him a visit.Here his latest the "Blommersdyk" H.A.L.

http://home.tiscali.nl/hansbreeman/indexuk.htm

Translation data Dutch/English:
Naam=Name
Bouwjaar=Built[year]
Roepletters-Call Sign
Maatschappij=Company
Werf=Wharf
Bijzonderheden=Details
Aandrijving=Engine[transferring power]
Vermogen=Power
Knopen=Speed
BRT=BRT
DWT=DWT
Loa x br x holte=LOA x B x D


----------



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hello There Rudd,
That is a great painting, it captures the whole mood, there are some very talented people around.

Cheers Peter (Thumb)


----------

